# Scat machine at newland ranch is Running Again



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

salmon challis NF just posted this. Just a FYI if you are taking off the middle fork. 

U.S. Forest Service - Salmon-Challis National Forest
5 hrs · 
The SCAT machine at the Newland Ranch Human Waste Disposal Site is not functioning. A hopper has been set up to allow users to hand wash their toilets. Please see the pictures of the set up at Newland and how to use the hopper. The Forest is currently working on getting the SCAT machine running.

pic showing the hopper system


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

bring gloves and a toilet brush.


----------



## JakeH (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks for the update. I don’t know but I’m not smiling like the lady in that photo during the cleaning process.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

JakeH said:


> Thanks for the update. I don’t know but I’m not smiling like the lady in that photo during the cleaning process.



That has to be a government employee!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Its from the usfs facebook page so you are spot on there. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

She's smiling because that is a brand new groover that has never been used before...


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Wag Bags or similar come to mind. More of a hassle to use at camps than a regular groover, but not having to worry about whether or not the SCAT machine is working at the end of a trip - well worth it.


----------



## B123 (Feb 14, 2018)

We were the group that was using it when it broke. Damn thing ate our groover in the process thanks to the locking doors.

And before anyone asks, we had nothing in our tank except human waste and TP 🙂


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Scat machine is back up


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Scat machine up and running at Newland ranch this year?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

On the schedule for reopening the forest sites newland ranch was scheduled to Open may 16th.. I have not heard otherwise so it should be up and running


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks Cody


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

if you are in the area here is a list of restricted sites until may 30th.. All boat launches are open. https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fseprd717072.pdf


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Montana goes to our next stage of re-opening on June one as well, I am simply going to avoid the stink-eye on both sides of the border and stay in Montana until then.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

MT4Runner said:


> Scat machine up and running at Newland ranch this year?


Update May 13th includes this:

_The SCAT machine at Newland Ranch is closed, but the waste station will have the hopper available, as well as a hose and water for rinsing porta-potties, and dumpsters for garbage._


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I may take the family for a drive down river this weekend.. if I do I will swing in and check it out.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Scat machine at newland ranch is back up and running.. The hopper will remain in place also.


----------

